# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cúc Phương Resort(2 ngày 1 đêm): 1.720.000

## thanhvan510

HÀ NỘI – CÚC PHƯƠNG – HÀ NỘI
Thời gian: 2 ngày – 1 đêm
Phương tiện: ô tô

 Cách thủ đô Hà Nội 120 km về phía nam, nằm lọt sâu trong lòng dãy núi Tam Điệp, có một mảnh đất nhỏ đã trở lên vô cùng quen thuộc, thân thương, gợi lên tính hiếu kỳ cho biết bao du khách trong và ngoài nước, đó là vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương – VQG đầu tiên và cũng là đơn vị bảo tồn thiên nhiên đầu tiên của Việt Nam.

Được thành lập ngày 07 tháng 07 năm 1962 theo Quyết định số 72-TTg của Thủ tướng Chính phủ, vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương thuộc địa phận ba tỉnh Ninh Bình, Hoà Bình và Thanh Hoá với tổng diện tích là 22.200 ha. Với nhiều giá trị về cảnh quan thiên nhiên, sự đa dạng về hệ sinh thái, các giá trị văn hoá, lịch sử nên từ lâu Cúc Phương đã trở thành điểm du lịch sinh thái nổi tiếng và hấp dẫn.
Lịch trình tour:
Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Rừng quốc gia Cúc Phương ( ăn trưa, tối) 

06h30: Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên Viettravelmate đón tại điểm hẹn khởi hành Cúc Phương, vườn quốc gia đầu tiên của Việt nam. Khu rừng nguyên sinh rộng 25.000ha mang tính chất điển hình của rừng nhiệt đới, khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ với hệ thống thực vật phong phú. Nghỉ ngơi tự do ăn sáng tại điểm dừng chân cho khách du lịch 
10h30: Tới rừng Quốc gia Cúc Phương, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý tự do tham quan, dạo chơi, tham gia chương trình vui chơi do HDV tổ chức.
18h30: Ăn tối, thưởng thức đặc sản Ninh Bình
20h00: Quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưu văn nghệ với các cô gái dân tộc Mường, đốt lửa trại nướng ngô, khoai sắn, uống Rượu cần (chi phí tự túc)…. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

Ngày 2: Rừng quốc gia Cúc Phương - Hà Nội (ăn sáng, trưa)
Ăn sáng, hướng dẫn viên đưa thăm Động Người Xưa - nơi lưu giữ những di chỉ khảo cổ của người tiền sử cách đây hàng chục ngàn năm.Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình khám phá cảnh đẹp núi rừng, tham Cây Trò ngàn năm. Trở lại tham quan Bảo tàng động vật quý hiếm, tự do mua săm hàng hoá và đồ lưu niệm.
12h00: Ăn trưa, làm thủ tục trả phòng, xe khởi hành đưa quý khách về Hà Nội. Chia tay quý khách tại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.

Giá tour: 1.720.000 VNĐ/ khách
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách người lớn)

Báo giá bao gồm:
-Vận chuyển: Xe ôtô 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh, tiện nghi hiện đại, đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình 
-Nghỉ đêm: Cuc Phuong resort & Spa, Phòng Deluxe 2 người 1 phòng
-Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (200.000/bữa chính/người; Ăn sáng Bufell)
-Giao lưu văn nghệ với người dân bản địa, đốt lửa trại (Chi phí tự túc)
-Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình kinh nghiệm đưa đón đoàn suốt tuyến
-Vé thăm quan theo chương trình
-Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến, mức đền bù cao nhất 10,000,000vnđ/người/vụ

Báo giá không bao gồm: 
-Hoá đơn VAT, đồ uống, tắm khoáng, các chi phí ngoài chương trình .
Lưu ý
-Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn , Trẻ em từ 06 –10 tuổi mua ½ người lớn.
-02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.
(* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch, xin vui lòng liên hệ để biết chi tiết.)

VIETTRAVELMATE CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ !


Công ty CP Thương Mại và Du lịch Người Bạn Việt (VIETTRAVELMATE.,JSC)*
Đc: P1016-Tầng 10- Toà nhà H1-Khu đô thị Việt Hưng-Long Biên-Hà Nội*
Hotline: Trần Thị Bình: 046.674.1016 /01666868812 *
Fax: 04 3652 4622 * *Yahoo: hanhphucbatngo_142
Email: tranbinh142@gmail.com
Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos

----------


## thanhvan510

Du Lịch biển Sầm Sơn, Sầm Sơn Thanh Hóa, tour Sầm Sơn (2 ngày 1 đêm)giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước Hà Nội

----------


## admin

Bạn không để thông tin contact ở dưới. Có người gọi điện cho chúng tôi hỏi về tour của bên bạn

----------


## thanhvan510

Sapa- Thành phố trong sương

Sa Pa là một thị trấn và cũng là một khu nghỉ mát nổi tiếng thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai, Việt Nam. Từ Hà Nội, có thể đi bằng tàu hỏa hay ô tô đến thị xã Lào Cai (376 km). Mùa xuân bạn đến SaPa sẽ thấy cảnh đẹp lãng mạn ....

Hà Nội – Sa Pa – Hà Khẩu – Hà Nội
(Chương trình: 4 ngày 4 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)

Sa Pa là một thị trấn và cũng là một khu nghỉ mát nổi tiếng thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai, Việt Nam. Từ Hà Nội, có thể đi bằng tàu hỏa hay ô tô đến thị xã Lào Cai (376 km). Tuy nhiên việc đi lại bằng ô tô có thể gặp trở ngại về mùa mưa. Từ Lào Cai đến Sa Pa bằng ô tô hoặc xe máy trên quãng …

Đêm ngày 01: Rời Hà Nội
21h00: Quý khách có mặt tại điểmhẹn đi Lào Cai. (Phương tiện oto)
Ngày 01: Lào Cai – Sa Pa        (ăn trưa, chiều)
05h45:Quý khách tới ga Lào Cai, xe ôtô đón quý khách đi ăn sáng, sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi SaPa. Tới SaPa đoàn nhận phòng nghỉ, tự do dạo chơi Sapa, ăn trưa.
Chiều:Quý khách đi thăm quan Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời (ngắm nhìn thung lũng Phong Thổ từ trên cao) Tối:Đoàn thưởng thức Phiên chợ Tình - một nét văn hoá đặc sắc của đồng bào các dân tộc tại SaPa, diễn ra vào tối thứ bảy hàng tuần. Nghỉ tại SaPa

Ngày 02: Sa Pa (ăn ba bữa)
Sáng:Sau khi ăn sáng đoàn thăm quan khu du lịch núi Hàm Rồng, thăm vườn Lan, vườn hoa trung tâm,Cổng Trời,ngắm nhìn đỉnh Hàm Rồng,Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình …
Chiều:Quý khách đi thăm quan Bản Cát Cát một bản của người dân tộc Mông tại Sa Pa, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người dân nơi đây. Tối:Nghỉ tại Sa Pa

Ngày 03: Sa Pa – Hà Khẩu (ăn: sáng, trưa)
Sáng: Tự do đi chợ SaPa mua sắm hàng thổ cẩm lưu niệm, các loại dược liệu…
Chiều:Quý khách lên xe về Lào Cai, tự do thăm quan TX Lào Cai, mua sắm tại chợ Cốc Lếu.
Lựa chọn:
07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng và trả phòng, lên xe quay trở lại Lào Cai. 
08h45: Quý khách làm thủ tục sang Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc), thăm thị trấn Hà Khẩu, vườn hoa trung tâm, đài tưởng niệm Châu Hồng Hà, thăm khu chợ biên giới, siêu thị Quốc Thái.
11h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Tứ Xuyên hoặc Hồng Hà Cốc. Tiếp tục đi thăm khu trung tâm thương mại, phố Quảng Ninh, đường Nhân dân, thăm nhà thuốc Lưỡng Nghĩa Đường khám phá ý thuật Trung Hoa và tự do mua sắm.
15h30: Trở lại cửa khẩu làm thủ tục về Việt Nam. Tới nhà hàng tại Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối 
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách lên xe lúc 20h45 về Hà Nội, 

Ngày 04: Hà Nội
05h30: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình.

Giá trọn gói:1.700.000đVNĐ/1khách
(Khởi hành hàng ngày )

* Bao Gồm:
- Khách sạn 2 đêm nghỉ, phòng tivi, vệ sinh khép kín, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/ phòng.
- Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo CT (5 chính, 3 phụ – 160.000 đ/ người/ ngày)
- HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm (Đón tại Lào Cai)
- Vé ôtô đời mới nằm mềm, HN- LC - HN 

Không bao gồm:
- Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm quan thị trấn Hà khẩu (TRUNG QUỐC) vào ngày thứ 3 (trước khi lên tàu trở về Hà nội), vui lòng đóng thêm lệ phí làm giấy thông hành + tour thăm quan là 180.000đ/ người và nộp 2 ảnh 4x6 cùng CMTND 
- Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn, Bảo Hiểm…
- Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.

VIETTRAVELMATE Kính chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và ấn tượng!


Công ty CP Thương Mại và Du lịch Người Bạn Việt (VIETTRAVELMATE.,JSC) 
Đc: P1016-Tầng 10- Toà nhà H1-Khu đô thị Việt Hưng-Long Biên-Hà Nội
Hotline: Trần Thị Bình: 046.674.1016 /01666868812 
Fax: 04 3652 4622 
  Yahoo: hanhphucbatngo_142
Email: tranbinh142@gmail.com
Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos

----------

